# North Idaho competition this summer



## greendrake (Jan 28, 2010)

Father's day weekend, over 20 teams already in from Utah, Montana, Idaho and Washington...going to be the first one ever here.  Sanctioned by the PNWBBQ Assn.  Check it out. www.smokinidaho.info


----------



## mistabob (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey do you know how to find out where and when the Idaho comps are happening? I'm in South-East Idaho and would like to have some sort of heads up, especially to small local things.  :)


----------

